# Tank redo



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

What type of fish is the second picture? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Mojo31 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a peacock gudgeon.


----------



## Clayman (Jan 7, 2015)

That's a beautiful peacock Gudgeon. One of my favorite fish. My pair is awesome to watch and they breed like crazy.


----------



## Mojo31 (Dec 6, 2011)

More from the tank.


----------

